
Mysterious Moving Rocks in the Desert Stumped Scientists for 70 Years - bilifuduo
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/mysterious-moving-rocks-in-the-desert-stumped-scientists-for-70-years?utm_source=tnyfb&mbid=social_facebook
======
0xfaded
The racetrack playa was defaced last year

[https://petapixel.com/2016/09/19/vandalism-iconic-
racetrack-...](https://petapixel.com/2016/09/19/vandalism-iconic-racetrack-
death-valley-national-park/)

I visited shortly after this happened and was unaware. The emotions evoked
were a strange mix of sadness, anger, and a mistrust in humanity.

------
gmiller123456
If you don't want to take the long drive out to the Racetrack on a road
that'll probably pop your tires. The same thing happens on a dry lake bed just
out side of Death Valley near Bonnie Claire. It's on HWY267 about 5 miles SE
of the junction with HWY95. It also happens on the dry lake bed near there
that's visible from HWY95, but I wasn't able to find a (legal) way of getting
to it.

